# .ts oder .mp2 in Adobe Premiere oder Pinnacle



## JohnDoe (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einige .ts-Dateien, welche ich von meiner TV-Karte aufgenommen habe. Diese wollte ich nun schneiden. An der FH, an der ich arbeite, stehen einige Rechner mit Adobe Premiere oder Pinnacle Studio zur Verfügung.
Ich wollte nun dort die Filme von der Werbung befreien.
Die .ts-Dateien kann ich direkt gar nicht öffnen...
Ich habe mir daher ProjetX geladen und die Filme "gedemuxt!" Nun wollte ich diese mit beiden Programmen öffnen. Die .m2v-Datei konnte er problemlos öffnen, also den Film. Nur die .mp2-Datei, die Tonspur also, konnte er nicht öffnen. Er sagt mir lediglich, dass das Format nicht unterstützt wird.
Kann mir einer von euch sagen, was da fehlt, damit wir das nachinstallieren können, oder mir ein anderes Programm empfehlen, wenn möglich Freeware?
Danke im Voraus...


----------

